# If you only had 3 mins



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

to convince someone to try or taste your cheese what would you say ? I am taking a marketing class and need some help as this is an assignment and there is also grant money to be won.

Thanks.

Patty


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmm...I'm not good with words, but with talking with family and neighbors who were confirmed goat cheese haters, I just hand a slice of cheese on a cracker to the person in question, tell them it's tangy or just like this or that cheese, and give it to them. Most will eat it, and then Poof, now they like goat cheese. 

If I didn't have cheese with me when I was talking about goat cheese. For most friends they have consirns about taste or lactose intolerance. 

So chevre is a cream cheese taste, most people don't know about brie that I've talked to(and to me brie is unique, earthy with slight mushroomy overtones), and for ones that hate feta, as soon as they say that(like oh, I hate ...) I just tell them I understand I can't stand store bought feta,(I can't)so I make a mild feta that I use for pasta sauce and pizza cheese. Then they are like hey, eyes brighten up, and want to try some.

Buzz words can help get the point across quickly. Like organic/natural, with the folks who think goats get that rBH hormone, but that term is getting overused. I would use artisan rather than homemade due to semantic subtleties of wanting to portray fine craftsmanship.

Lets see, I know it sounds bad but generally I don't enfasize the goat in the goat cheese. So I'll say try some artisan muenster cheese or put out a plate of cheese and yell at my family(mostly mom and sisters) to try it, and then tell them what it was after they tried it.  

I've also noticed that the cheese has to be pretty so like when I rolled chevre balls in dill,I asked my mom to try it, she poo poo'd it because she said it looked moldy, so didn't touch it, but when I mixed the dill in and then rolled the balls, now all the sudden it's good. :really So people are superficial and only want to eat the familiar.  

Thanks for asking this question, IMHO it's really important to convey quickly and consisly the benefits of goat cheese. I hope more people reply with tips.
Good luck!
Megan


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

But remember, too, that sales is a numbers game. You're doing well if only one or two of every ten prospects actually buys something. Those who are stuck in the "contempt prior to investigation" mode aren't the ones worth talking to.

Tom


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Put out a plate with some cheese, crackers and some plastic knives and a big sign that says FREE CHEESE SAMPLES. Most people can't resist FREE anything.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I found one of my marketing/sales books, and thought that this might help,

Here's some appropriate tips:

one point to make a sale he says in 2 min. is to state your points of difference.
[And the point of difference is just that---a difference. It need not be "better." The customer needs to see a difference, new information, so he can change his mind or change the minds of his colleagues. Some people like blueberry pie and some like rhubarb. Each is different from the other, not necessarily better. So when the pie customer says to the blueberry pie salesperson, "I like rhubarb pie," the salesperson reponds, "Fine, would you like to know our point of difference? Unlike any other kind of pie, this pie is made with fresh, wild blueberries. Would you like to try a piece?"]

And another tip on careful selection of language:
["Why don't you give it a try?' is a killer sales question.
The "it" is your product.
"Why don't you give it a try?" is not the same as "Why don't you try it?" or "Try it for a few days." [....]
To give something "a try" is, to most people, a revocable act, a decision that can be reversed. It feels temporary, impermanent. Subconsciously, test, not a commitment to a decision. There is an assumed escape clause built into an agreement to give something a try."


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I have not been back I have been sick.

I agree if you can get them to taste it you've won in a good amount of cases

Problem is I have to do this with just words. NYS is offering a 15,000 grant for start up costs.

I have 
artisian
natural
healthy
great tasting
farm fresh
made 1 batch at a time


Thanks


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Any kind of presentation? Slide show? Or just speaking? Have you ever heard of the psychological power of 3? There is some good information to be gleened from it. It has to do with the way our brains are programmed? We learn things in threes a lot of times. ABC's, 123's, Three blind mice, Three musketeers..... Maybe there is something to that. Anyway I learned when designing business cards - section in threes, no more than three colors etc. Look at McDonalds two major colors, two elements name and arches. Coke has three elements - everything simple. You can probably search and find some information, just a thought that might help. Good luck with your project.

Shawna


----------

